# Maldini vs Zanetti



## Shevchenko (15 Luglio 2015)

Un confronto fatto in maniera quasi provocatoria.Il verdetto è scontato, vince Maldini a mani basse ovviamente!Ho fatto questo confronto perchè la maggior parte degli addetti ai lavori paragona sempre l'Argentino al Fenomeno Italiano.Non capirò mai questa cosa.Zanetti è stato un buon giocatore, un buon terzino, ma non vale una unghia di Paolo.L'hanno sempre dipinto come un grande uomo e cose di sto genere.Di sicuro non si può dire che sia una cattiva persona, anzi sembra una persona seria, ma ricordo ancora delle sue dichiarazioni "Appena sentirò un coro razzista, sarò il primo a cercare di fermare la partita" per poi puntualmente far finta di nulla. Ho sempre odiato queste ipocrisie, mi hanno sempre dato sui nervi e in certe dichiarazioni mi ha sempre dato l'idea d'essere falso, ma questo è solamente un parere personale, nulla da prendere come fatto assoluto.
Maldini Uomo e Maldini Calciatore per me asfaltano, annientano, disintegrano, umiliano in tutto e per tutto Zanetti sotto ogni punto di vista.

La gente per me dovrebbe smetterla di paragonarli.Uno è stato un Dio, l'altro un comune mortale.


----------



## raducioiu (15 Luglio 2015)

Zanetti per me non era nulla di ché, un discreto giocatore.
Rispetto a Maldini è una nullità in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Luglio 2015)

Qua non c'e vs.. quasi una offesa


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2015)

Uno è forte, l'altro è un fuoriclasse.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Luglio 2015)

Siamo seri dai.


----------



## Sanchez (16 Luglio 2015)

Maldini non si dopava, il confronto non sta in piedi. Come Sanetti fra qualche anno.


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

Zanetti invece era molto forte, altro che normale. Uno che a 40 anni riusciva ad essere ancora decisivo in fase difensiva e di non possesso. Maldini è inoltre riuscito a ricoprire il ruolo di terzino sx, centrale e centrocampista di fascia, ma l'argentino ha avuto una capacità di adattamento e versatilità forse migliori, giocando ad alti livelli pure come mediano e interno di centrocampo. E' stato il precursore di ciò che fa Lahm oggi. Chiaro Maldini sia un fuoriclasse inarrivabile, ma ora non sminuiamo Zanetti come fosse stato un Saponara qualunque. 

A livello di personalità devo dire che non mi piace nessuno dei due, invece. Maldini troppo arrogante, un po' presuntuoso e con una permalosità fuori dal comune. Zanetti troppo moscio e privo di un certo carisma da condottiero, seppur molto umile.


----------

